

Google+ members can now email any Gmail user without their email address - tokenadult
http://www.theage.com.au/digital-life/digital-life-news/google-members-can-now-email-any-gmail-user-without-their-email-address-20140110-30lpa.html

======
andridk
Yet another step away from open-standards by Google.

~~~
blueskin_
Also another step away from privacy.

